# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  6.1 - Names no longer protected.

## Smitten

*No Longer Working, Original Post Below:

*

On US (Post-Maintenance 26th of Feb) & EU (as of time of original post), names at the moment are not protected.

Names that would previously result in Unavailable error messages such as class and race names, as well as swear words, can all be taken.

Grab some cool names and have fun, be careful with swear words.

*List of Names that may work:

*http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3268652 (6.1 - Names no longer protected.)

----------


## sed-

be careful with this because when this happened on d2 then did a sweep of all those names that were suppose to be protected and locked them/del them.

----------


## jimmyamd

legend i got them on my realm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sariam1992

Works! Made a toon called moistcunt XD

----------


## jimmyamd

delete the thread quick quick lol

----------


## Smitten

> be careful with this because when this happened on d2 then did a sweep of all those names that were suppose to be protected and locked them/del them.


This is probably the worst that will happen, but hey, it's a bit of fun.

I can easily see the bad words being removed (this has already happened to some people), but "normal" words like Class Names and such, who knows.

I wouldn't go spending money on renames, but making level one alts to level in the future if it remains, sure.

----------


## VoTuUS

Nice find +9 when it allows me. ~VoTuUS

----------


## nhjelle

Awesome, my new alt is Salty Dick

----------


## -Saphyro-

> Awesome, my new alt is Salty Dick


Names like this will still get you a warning on your account, just saying!

But nice find, wish I had space for more characters on my main realm!

----------


## Narokath

I just got banned for entering trade chat with the name "Vagina"

----------


## Emisary

Edit: Works on EU !!

----------


## misterneko

got some class names, yay!

----------


## homostultus

lol cocksucker was available

----------


## juliye

Just got the name "Cock", will clearly use it with my Salty title. Thanks for the heads up and have some +rep  :Wink:

----------


## Smitten

Just tried this on EU, it works there too.  :Smile:

----------


## DontCareQQ

Works. I got all named except for Monk. (Well, and DK). High pop realm.

----------


## homostultus

There is a lot of pop culture names available now too. Heres a few i got on a high pop realm.
Conan, Bilbo, Drizzt, Godzilla, Ironman, Harrypotter, Gimli, Gollum, Darthvader, Elrond, Anakin, Neo, Hellboy, Chewbacca, Spongebob, scoobydoo, spock
trying to think of names fanboys would want.

----------


## azxd

some1 already got Jesus...  :Frown:

----------


## snukz

Just a heads up this seems to be monitored pretty heavy at the moment. 4 people I know who were messing around all received 3 hour bans for the following names within a MINUTE of talking in trade chat, and one of them was on the character for over an hour without saying a word just to make it clear. Names they were banned for: ******, cocksucker, fag and dirtycunt. 

Can't help but laugh at all the extra work Blizzard must be doing to monitor this right now as opposed to just taking the servers down and fixing it. Probably too scared due to all the recent backlash about 6.1

A cool name you can pick up that wasn't available due to the filter though is King or anything with King in it. It was flagged by the mature name filter for the last 9 1/2 years.

edit: first one was the n word.

----------


## LordeX.de

Just registered Paladin, Warrior and Warlock on my server  :Smile:

----------


## temp123

OMFG, can not thank you enough

----------


## markons

well names like mage, warrior. paladin have been taken. But I managed to get names like Troll on my human, Human on a troll and others

----------


## ot4ku1992

God is a pretty nice name to take.

----------


## bluesius

My name is now "Gm". I can live with that.

----------


## Chokladmos

Getting "That name contains mature language" now, did they fix it?

EDIT: Nvm

----------


## lilsniff

Haha, I got a char named Gm aswell  :Big Grin: 
couldn't rep, have to spread :|

----------


## Elektropop

It would seem some names have a different sort of protection that hasn't been lifted yet. 
Thanks for bringing this to our attention. Have rep

----------


## ckmafia

This is fixed on US.

----------


## Elektropop

> This is fixed on US.


What do you mean with "fixed"? Are the names now protected? Have you lost the names you took? Any actions to your account?

----------


## CreativeXtent

> This is fixed on US.


Just got GM on US

----------


## Feirunex

What is this thread about, still don't get it

----------


## Kaizuken

Fixed, EU.

----------


## IGG

Are you sure? I just created few rrrrreally cool named chars! Maybe they update the list step by step?

----------


## CreativeXtent

SOOO blizz keeps kicking me everytime i try to make a toon now lol....

----------


## BranchingFox

Creative wait a few minutes and you will be able to make more. Seems it's a way to prevent the spamming of new toons.

----------


## CreativeXtent

> Creative wait a few minutes and you will be able to make more. Seems it's a way to prevent the spamming of new toons.


Will do, i made some hot ass names though  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cecu

Yea, after 9th new char named, I got DCed every time new char was attempted to create, still got Gnome, Orc, Priest, Paladin, Warlock on my realm  :Big Grin: 

Some "mature" names, which were still untaken on some of the most populated Eu realms, like Sex or Vagina too, but I do not dare to log them in :P

Tried with the Blizzard name, but it gets flagged for mature language, after the second Z, still Bliz was strangely untaken  :Smile: .

----------


## IGG

Well, I hope it's my time to contribute a bit.

I'd like to add some specific info that will help you to create REALLY cool char.

Not only swear words are allowed, races, class names, but also I believe you can try:

1. God names. I successfully created: *Allah, Buddah*
2. City names. I successfully created: *Undercity* (I think someone took Orgrimmar already)
3. Raid names/raid bosses names: I successfully created: *Mephisto, Butcher*
4. Mobs names
5. Some nazi words possibly
6. Realm names
7. Colors/numbers possibly
8. Country names
+ many many more. Post here your coolest names!!!

Some really BADASS names I created: *Godmode, Godmodeon, Mother, Master, Omniscent, Trinity, Lichking*!

Enjoy, try new cool names and pls post your findings here!

----------


## lilsniff

> Well, I hope it's my time to contribute a bit.
> 
> I'd like to add some specific info that will help you to create REALLY cool char.
> 
> Not only swear words are allowed, races, class names, but also I believe you can try:
> 
> 1. God names. I successfully created: *Allah, Buddah*
> 2. City names. I successfully created: *Undercity* (I think someone took Orgrimmar already)
> 3. Raid names/raid bosses names: I successfully created: *Mephisto, Butcher*
> ...


Good boy  :Smile:

----------


## IGG

I think it's also possible to create some nazi names. I successfully created Buchenwald char. Kinda love the brainstorming.

I think blizz servers will have a hard times soon  :Big Grin: 

*UPD: Server names are also available! Created Silvermoon and Grimbatol char!*

----------


## CreativeXtent

I am literally running dry on good names, someone post some more >.>

----------


## ckmafia

Fixed as in it is not letting me use banned names on US. Ive tried multiple servers, even dead ones.

----------


## Smitten

> I am literally running dry on good names, someone post some more >.>


All Pre-BC Class Names
All Pre-BC Race names
Roles - Damage, Tank, Healer

Major Lore characters
Major cities
Major raids
Major Blizzard employees (really wouldn't recommend this one)
Pop Culture - Superman, Hulk, Neo

Titles - General, Corporal, King, Prince, etc
Leet/Internet Speak - Leet, Lol, Rofl, etc

Basically anything on this list really - https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/naming-policy

----------


## VoTuUS

For those having trouble figuring out an unique name that has been previously restricted, here is a WoWhead link that I got some good names from. ~VoTuUS 

Are there some character names off-limits to players? - WoW General - Wowhead Forums

----------


## Eduro

I went with Germany combined with the title "the Manslayer", made me lulz

----------


## IGG

wow, I managed to grab Roflcopter. Also I think it's possible to take colors/numbers. 

Country names are also available!!! 

Huge fail by blizz... and funniest exploit I have ever seen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xazrael

I just got

Thrall (orc shaman)
Proudmoore (Human Mage)
Lol (Worgen DK)
Wow (Gnome Warrior
Illidan (NElf Rogue)

SWEET

----------


## Confucius

I wish I had WoW downloaded so I could take Confucius as that was a protected name afaik.

----------


## Smitten

> I wish I had WoW downloaded so I could take Confucius as that was a protected name afaik.


If you have an alright Internet connection, you can download the basic bit of WoW fairly quickly. I believe it's just over 1GB to actually log on. And you can play on any account now without a subscription, so you can log right on and create the character.

----------


## Cecu

Some random funny names, which seems open:

Venus, Virgin, God, Goddess, Christ, Buddha

Amazon, Ebay, Madonna, Adidas, Nike, Google, Microsoft

Mister, England, Kingdom, Spain, Russia ...

All of them on full EU servers ^^

Child, Kalimdor ....

----------


## VoTuUS

Some names I've manage to get: Stormwind, Ironforge, Silvermoon, Hyjal, GmIsland, Godmode, America, Google, Yellow, Black

*Minor Violations*
Minor violations include any names that:

Are trademarked or licensed by a company or an individual.
Consist of a string of letters which do not produce a pronounceable name (e.g. Asdfasdf, Jjxccm, Hvlldrm).
Consist of language existent only in online communication (e.g. Roflcopter, xxnewbxx, Roxxoryou).
Consist of any title prefix attached to a character's name, fantasy-based or not (e.g. Kingmike, Presidentsanchez).
Consist of any references to the real world, including people and places (Britneyspears, Newyork, Austinpowers).
Consist of a partial or complete sentence contained within the name (Hihowareyou, Ilikebeans).

*Serious Violations*
Serious violations include any names that:

Insultingly refer to other characters, players, Blizzard employees, or groups of people, be they in the game or external.
Include the names of any World of Warcraft customer support representative or employee of Blizzard Entertainment (both real names and aliases).
Are mildly inappropriate references to human anatomy or bodily functions.
Are references to illegal drugs or activities.
Have racial, ethnic, or national connotations.
Have any connotations of major religions or religious figures (e.g. Jesus, Christianity, Buddha).
Include names of World of Warcraft realms, zones, or names of major characters from Warcraft lore.
Are otherwise considered inappropriate for the game world.
Advertise any organizations or websites.

*Severe Violations*
Severe violations include any names that:

Have any racial or ethnic connotations.
Have any national connotations.
Refer to extreme or violent sexual acts.
Refer to extremely violent real life actions.
Negatively refer to any aspect of sexual orientation pertaining to themselves or other players.
Are inappropriate references to human anatomy or bodily functions.
Are pornographic in nature.

----------


## CreativeXtent

> All Pre-BC Class Names
> All Pre-BC Race names
> Roles - Damage, Tank, Healer
> 
> Major Lore characters
> Major cities
> Major raids
> Major Blizzard employees (really wouldn't recommend this one)
> Pop Culture - Superman, Hulk, Neo
> ...



haha thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## CreativeXtent

wonder if they will actually ban us for having these names?

----------


## Smitten

> wonder if they will actually ban us for having these names?


In the past when this happened, the non-offensive names stayed. No one was banned, and people still play those characters.

I can't really see why they'd ban for simply creating a character with no special process or 3rd party program, unless of course you're going out of your way to make names as offensive as possible. At worst I foresee characters being removed or force deleted.

----------


## Grim32

I had the name Aids. That shit writes itself. Had a forced name change by the time he hit level 5.
Aids the Hordebreaker, Aids the dragonslayer, Aids the Kingslayer. My favourite. Aids the Love Fool.

----------


## Randomizer

Bosses - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft - For idea's.


Juggernaut
Hulk
Warden
Captain
Warlord
General
Hostile
Peon
Grunt
are some other ideas

----------


## HeavyFrost

If you want more names on the same realm you can create new accounts and store them there.
Some of the names i've grabbed.
Gyazo - 34d4054f003764effbae3f1efe54c3c8.png
Gyazo - eb963dd6a849a07cbb8c2f6e54cae65c.png

----------


## Gihelle

Male Orc Warrior named Garrosh, Hellscream's Downfall.

----------


## IGG

Hmm, what about some advertising names? Were these allowed? Like mygoddotcom, mygoldcom etc?

Also I think it is important to play a bit with your character a bit, it will make harder to remove it imo. Bliz really value players' time and this might help to save your unusual names (for example when diablo 3 rmah overflow gold dupe happened, bliz didn't do a rollback but tried to remove all the duped gold manually). Maybe the trick is to take a very unusual name that does not violate any rules (bosses/realm/mobs names does  :Frown:  ).

Got following names: wowgold, *ownedcore*

----------


## Cecu

> Hmm, what about some advertising names? Were these allowed? Like mygoddotcom, mygoldcom etc?
> 
> Also I think it is important to play a bit with your character a bit, it will make harder to remove it imo. Bliz really value players' time and this might help to save your unusual names (for example when diablo 3 rmah overflow gold dupe happened, bliz didn't do a rollback but tried to remove all the duped gold manually). Maybe the trick is to take a very unusual name that does not violate any rules (bosses/realm/mobs names does  ).
> 
> Got following names: wowgold, *ownedcore*


I doubt you can play long enough with the last one  :Big Grin: 

I am curious if we could make some gold off them. In case they blacklist them, then it is not possible to recreate new characters with the same name, when we delete them?

----------


## juliye

> Male Orc Warrior named Garrosh, Hellscream's Downfall.


Now that's sick

----------


## hagibert

Well.. i can tell you that you get a 3 hour ban for calling yourself "god" of the alliance and writing your Ten Commandments into trade channel .. 
i started with: I am the Blizz thy God, Thou shalt have no other publisher before me. 
Then they kicked me out ;-)))

----------


## injectedvenoms

cool i need to reserve some

----------


## crunk001

How did you find this???

----------


## Smitten

> How did you find this???


I have a checklist of things to try every patch that I run through. A variety of things to do with names is on that list.

----------


## 403Forbidden

The only problem with this that i see is that if you reserve a name on a "trash" character, if you later delete it to try to use the name for someone you want to use, you might still get the error (when they fix this). So perhaps would be smart to use the names on classes/races/realms that you actually MIGHT use them on later.

----------


## IGG

Here you go some ideas:
- double title (some names are taken) like *Insane the Insane* (which is insanely cool) etc, try some of them: Titles - World of Warcraft
- dota things like: *wickedsick, godlike* (got that on low pop server), ultrakill etc
- try to mess with titles: lord, king etc. (I grabbed *zombielord, lordofundead, elflord, elfking* - HUGE!)

----------


## 403Forbidden

Female monk Trascedence
Female warlock Sinestra <- WIN

Sadly Frostmourne, Ashbringer, Arthas, Menethil, Onyxia and Sargeras are all taken (or not broken)

----------


## IGG

Damn, I cannot stop generating cool names. IMO the best so far is *GODLORD* - surprisingly this one is available on most realms. And *Dracula* is decent  :Big Grin: 

Update: *Deathlord* - also available even on high pop. Grab it fast, nice name for undead DK  :Wink:

----------


## lassdas

I am the Admin on my realm  :Wink:

----------


## 403Forbidden

> I am the Admin on my realm


Yeah, i dont see that one staying for long xD

----------


## lassdas

> Yeah, i dont see that one staying for long xD


http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/search?q...f=wowcharacter

^^

----------


## Enfeebleness

Got Warlock, Rogue, Priest, Mage, Hunter, Druid, and GM so far. +Rep

----------


## Ravnie

Nice one. +rep for you!

----------


## Lihborg

Yupp I just got Harrypotter and Assassin. Major thanks my friends  :Smile:

----------


## Alecthro

Just gonna leave this here: https://i.imgur.com/P7nNgZx.png

----------


## youngkyu

What are the chances of them forcing name changes on names from major warcraft lore characters?

----------


## Van9690

> What are the chances of them forcing name changes on names from major warcraft lore characters?


to be honest i cant see them wiping EVERY name. I imagine they will only wipe offencive names (vagina etc) that a lot of people have made. Ultimately its their mistake, but hey if you get a free rename nothing to moan about!

----------


## Arazane

Anyone having dc's right now? Im disconnecting every time I try to create a character.

----------


## ckmafia

> What are the chances of them forcing name changes on names from major warcraft lore characters?


They will. I had the name Sinestra in BC before Sinestra was in the game and they force changed it in Cata.

----------


## JustRyan

> Anyone having dc's right now? Im disconnecting every time I try to create a character.


If you are on Windows XP
- Click Start and then Run
- Type cmd in the run box and the press Enter
- In the black console command window that appears, type: ipconfig /flushdns
- After typing the above command, press Enter, then close this window

If you are on Windows Vista or 7
- Click Start, then Programs, then Accessories and then locate 'Command Prompt'
- Right-click on 'Command Prompt' and left-click on 'Run as Administrator'
- In the black console command window that appears, type: ipconfig /flushdns
- After typing the above command, press Enter, then close this window

Same thing happened to me, Source.

----------


## MisterPepsi

Just made myself a new char named Dicktator....ahahaha roflamo

----------


## Sklug

Haha, for fun I made a troll toon on Alliance with the name along the lines of Allysuckingbad

----------


## Alecthro

> They will. I had the name Sinestra in BC before Sinestra was in the game and they force changed it in Cata.


Im not sure about that. Im still running around with Sintharia, which is Sinestras real "human" forms name.

----------


## mikelcarr

Nice find mate, got some great nicknames!

But i cant find a nice one for my monk (T_T)

----------


## Alienshroom

I heard someone say that tomorrow mornings maintenance will force everyone to rename, anyone confirm?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Wild stuff. Grabbed Mage and Wizard on my realm. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. *+9rep*

----------


## Smitten

> I heard someone say that tomorrow mornings maintenance will force everyone to rename, anyone confirm?


I haven't seen that on any of Blizzard's Twitter accounts or forum posts, but it's entirely possible.

----------


## Augury13

> Wild stuff. Grabbed Mage and Wizard on my realm. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. *+9rep*


Of course you did trokair... xD You are da greatest Wizard  :Big Grin:

----------


## ClassPM

So much awesomeness, thank you so much mate. Got Arthas, Orc, Warlord, Warchief (the best name in wow probably, coupled with the "Of the Horde" title), King, Queen, Hunter (can get some nice combos, Elder Hunter, Hunter of the Horde, Bloodthirsty Hunter, etc).

----------


## ichigoboss

I hope we will not ban for that.

I Took Venus , king, dracula, trinity , Queen etc...

----------


## gt261

If you want to be the coolest person in trade chat:
Anal

----------


## Neretil

So, the maintenance is done, what happened?

----------


## Smitten

> So, the maintenance is done, what happened?


As far as I'm aware:

All names already taken are still there.
New names cannot be taken (or every name on every realm I've tried is taken.) *Nevermind - still working US*.

----------


## neopoya

Been able to make some DKs called "Lichking", hah, could this change be intended? Guess its not

----------


## Smitten

> Been able to make some DKs called "Lichking", hah, could this change be intended? Guess its not


The only reason I'm sure it's unintended is because names that are clearly are not meant to be able to be taken can be - very vulgar language, lore characters and Blizzard employees.

----------


## ckmafia

Looks like they rebroke it and you can take names again. It is working for me now when it was not pre-maint. (This is US)

Edit: Unless someone went crazy on a lot of realms, this seems to depend on the realm.

----------


## Smitten

> Edit: Unless someone went crazy on a lot of realms, this seems to depend on the realm.


Well this is pretty public now. People openly sell names on one realm I play on, others talk about it in trade/LFG on other realms I play on, it's been discussed on guild vent (no OC members), it's been on MMO Champ. Wouldn't be surprised if most names were taken on most realms.

----------


## Lihborg

Still making great finds on high pop realms EU. Might get a bit problematic with people selling names within a day. My plan was to lay low and then start selling after it quieted down a bit.

----------


## Smitten

> Still making great finds on high pop realms EU. Might get a bit problematic with people selling names within a day. My plan was to lay low and then start selling after it quieted down a bit.


If Blizz locks the names again, which they most likely will sometime in the near future, you won't be able to sell them since once they are deleted, no one will be able to create another character with that name.

----------


## Vangelisfil

Nice m8 thx for this  :Smile:

----------


## Holynorth

At a later time, if I faction change, I will lose the name, correct? Because the optional name change will be mandatory?

----------


## bboystyle82

i went with Google :/

----------


## stcc

Wrote Expecto patronum on the /2 with my Harrypotter and got insta logged off, and when I logged back in I had to rename him. 

Instead I deleted him an created another char with the same name, and I can log in again  :Big Grin:

----------


## dontharm

Its still working? I want to delete the "Mage" and then rename my main 100lvl for this name  :Smile:

----------


## fhm

lol i've been able to get names like Antichrist, Satan, Dracula, Napoleon etc etc etc. Will I get forced to rename them if i ever log with such names ingame ?! have a couple of madonnas on the most pop realms eu doe, dont want to miss em out xD

----------


## Alfalfa

Awesome post +rep, got a couple good ones on my high pop realm. I tried wpe filtering my name and changing it to "onyxia" (client sided doesn't let you create that) to see if the filter was completely disabled and it did not work, got "Failure".

----------


## Smitten

Viewing NamesReserved.dbc, you can actually see most names that were blocked that aren't at the moment.

Here's all of them:



```
AUX
Aedthna
Aksherom
Amorph
Anachronos
Anubarak
Anveena
Arygos
Astalor
Aszahel
Azuregos
Belikaria
Binladen
Broxigar
Buchmor
CON
Caelestrasz
Casereth
Cerunya
Cthun
D[iíìïî]+[oóòöô]s
Daitagea
Dalrend
Daothann
Darkhan
Dentarg
Desconocido
Dimernesti
Diskeskel
Dooldon
Drekthar
Drieyi
Eitrigg
Emeriss
Eranikus
Essyerackh
Focustarget
Frostmourne
Garithos
Grumetix
Hakennar
Hakkar
Halduron
Hamuul
Harmonniek
I.*montoya
Inconnu
Isbaan
Isban
Isbann
Ishenrei
Izdrum
Jammalan
Johrro
Juancarlos
Kalecgos
Kazzak
Kelvalak
Khamlen
Khamlenn
Khamlyn
Kinelde
Kurdran
Lethon
Lorthemar
Macarsul
Mekkanivelle
Mekkatorque
Merithra
Methiur
Mexique
Mistraey
Mogor
Muradin
NUL
N[e]farian
Nazgrel
Nefarian
Nielasaran
Nobundo
Olltur
Oltur
Olturr
Onyxia
PRN
Peratix
Portvaillant
Poufsouffle
Princesaleticia
Principefelipe
Radeknaar
Rajaxx
Ranengmor
Ranengmor[rt]
Rastakhan
Rexxar
Rey
Rommath
Smoech
Smoechh
Smooech
Sombrelance
Sombrelances
Taerar
Tanrakat
Temereth
Thaurissan
Thedrien
Themeret
Themereth
Tinhin
Tinhinn
Tinnhin
Toniki
Tonikii
Torl[ae]him
Torlhaim
Tybress
Unbekannt
Vaelastrasz
Valstann
Varianwrynn
Vashj
Vereesa
Yaleey
Yaley
Yalley
Ysondre
Zarborough
Zolphea
Zulokko
[ck]alimdor
[ck]risto
[e]claireur
[e]cosse
[e]cuyer
[e]p[e]iste
[e]quateur
[e]thiopie
[e]tranger
[e]vocateur
[op]wn[ei][gj]
[op]wnage
[op]wned
[sc]heik
[st]hehulk
a.*jolie
aadicus
aagalias
aaliyah
abba
abbix
abgrin
abjurateur
abjurer
abomination
acdc
achrana
ackhoes
activex
acura
adair
adham
adiccus
adicus
adicuus
adidas
adiicus
adjurateur
admiral
adolf
adrohn
adviser
adware
aegwynn
aerosmith
aesta
aeternaventum
afghanistan
afi
afk
africa
afrique
afro
agamaggan
agelaius
agent
ageofempires
aggramar
agnostic
aguilar
ailedemort
aishii
ajolin
akeisha
akili
akumaaru
alabama
alain
alakir
alandilling
alaska
alato
albania
albanie
albuquerque
alexstrasza
alextrabek
alf
alg[e]rie
algeria
algiers
allah
allara
allemagne
allemand
alleria
allines
allymcbeal
alotharn
alpacino
alqaeda
alsimmons
altanan
altavista
altim
alyssamilano
am[e]rique
amanthul
amazon
ambryseus
amd
amenhotep
america
americanidol
amiral
ammodo
amsterdam
anakin
anchorage
andril
anex
angleterre
angola
ankara
ankhsunamun
annex
annexx
annikah
annikai
annikas
annot
antigua
antonidas
apexia
apius
apocalypse
apollocreed
aporian
aquilei
arab
arabe
arabie
arabies[a]oudite
arafat
aragon
aragorn
arashunee
arathi
arbys
arcanist
arcaniste
archana
archanis
archbishop
archdruid
archer
archev[e]que
archidruide
archimonde
ardasa
argentdawn
argentina
argentine
aria
arizona
arkansas
arm[e]nie
arme
armenia
armetris
armorsmith
armsman
armurier
aroth
arothan
arthas
aruba
arugal
arwen
arxios
arythan
asap
ascii
asd
asdf
ashenvale
asia
asie
aspen
assassin
asseriffic
asstastic
astiri
astonmartin
atalan
atari
ath[e]e
ath[e]nes
atheist
athens
atlanta
atlantic
atlantique
atm
atre[i]des
atreides
atro
atticusfinch
aubedargent
audi
augumac
aujah
austinpowers
australia
australie
austria
austrivage
autobot
automap
autoroute
avani
avas
aviande
avrillavigne
axantheon
axeman
ayatollah
aznar
azshara
azureflame
b.*spears
babar
bacaburn
baghdad
bahrain
baiedubutin
balnazzar
bammik
bangkok
bangladesh
bantom
baptist
baptiste
barbade
barbados
barbedebronze
bard
barde
baron
baroness
baronne
barrens
bartex
bartsimpson
basf
batman
battlenet
bb[qs]
beastieboy
beastrider
beelzebub
beetlejuice
bekyn
belarus
belz[e]buth
belzun
benaffleck
benstiller
berceaudelhiver
beritun
berlin
berserker
bestbuy
bethl[e][e]m
bethlehem
beverlyhills
bi[e]lorussie
bible
bigbird
bigboi
bilbo
bilbon
billclinton
billgates
billpullman
billygunn
billyidol
billythekid
bilze
binlad[aei]n
bionicman
bios
biritus
blackhand
blackpanther
blackrock
blacksmith
blade
bladefist
bladerunner
blancheneige
blesk
blevran
bliz
blizzard
blizztech
block
bloodhoof
bloodscalp
bmw
bobafett
boctoon
bogbog
bogdor
bogger
bohlok
bohvoc
bohvok
bolivia
bolivie
bond
bonechewer
bonjovi
bootybay
borithus
boromir
bosnia
bosnie
botswana
boucanier
bouddah
bowman
boygeorge
br[e]sil
bradpitt
braeden
brakton
brann
branwen
brazil
brb
breanna
brettfavre
bricoleur
brigadier
brightwater
britannique
british
bronson
bronzebeard
broud
broxren
broxrenn
broxrin
brucebanner
brucelee
brucewayne
bruglaz
brusier
bryanadams
buccaneer
buda
buddah
buddha
budweiser
bugsbunny
bugsysiegel
bulgaria
bulgarie
bullwinkle
burgerking
bush
bustarhymes
bustarhymez
butcher
butthead
bwhittle
c[e]narien
c[e]narion
c[e]narius
cachi
cadavre
cadrex
caenon
calianny
calidorn
california
californie
caligula
callist[aeo]
calobos
cambodge
cambodia
camerondiaz
canada
canaliste
canuck
capetown
capitaine
caporal
captain
captainhook
caracus
carpenter
carrick
casablanca
cash
casio
catholic
catholique
catwoman
caydiem
cedarick
cenarion
cenarius
centurion
cercleterrestre
cesario
chaman
champion
changeforme
channeler
chanteguerre
charliebrown
charon
charpentier
chasseur
chef
chefboyardee
chefdeguerre
chenji
chernobyl
chevalier
chevrolet
chewbacca
chicago
chief
chieftain
chimkral
china
chine
chinese
chinois
chizo
chocobo
chogall
chovolone
chowdown
chr[e]tien
chrisbenoit
chrisisaak
chrisreeves
chrisrock
christ
christian
chrono
chrysler
chuckycheese
chunli
ciralle
cisco
citunde
clarkkent
clinton
cloudstrife
cmanley
cobais
cocacola
cocoboldine
cocolo
coke
coldplay
collossus
colombia
colombie
colonel
colorado
commandant
commander
commer[c]ante?
compaq
comte
conan
confucius
conjurer
connecticut
conner
conseiller
cook
copenhagen
cor[e][e]
cor[e][e]dusud
corosis
corporal
corpse
corsair
corsaire
corvette
corvich
costarica
councilor
count
couronnedeglace
courselune
coursevent
cprompt
cr[e]teducorbeau
cravell
crayola
criptur
croatia
croatie
crois[e]
croisade[e]carlate
crommus
cromuss
cruelladevil
crusader
cthulhu
cthulu
cuba
cuisinier
cycronis
cykronis
d.*anthony
d.*wareham
d[e]fenseur
d[e]mocrate
d[e]moniste
dabiri
daelorr
daewoo
daffyduck
daghorn
daimonata
dalailama
dalenni
dalga
dallenhaal
dalreth
dalyce
dalyse
dame
danemark
danfal
danna
danu
dark iron
darkshore
darkspear
darkvador
darrion
darsis
darthsidious
darthvader
data
davidbowie
davycrockett
deadwind
deathlord
deathwing
decepticon
deejay
defender
defleppard
delaware
dell
delltaco
democrat
denalge
denmark
derralo
desmal
destrus
deszo
detheroc
deuillegivre
deuillevent
deverawn
devin
devineresse
dewd
dexlan
diablo
diabloii
diablotin
dickgrayson
dicktracy
didier
dido
dietcoke
dietpepsi
dieu
digimon
dimpleen
directx
dirkar
dirtyharry
disneyland
dividark
divilight
diviner
dmx
docholliday
dococtopus
docteur
doctor
dogma
donaldduck
doncorleone
donkeykong
donniedarko
donquichotte
donquixote
dood
dooku
doomhammer
doval
dracomalfoy
dracula
draemoore
dragonfire
dragonmaw
dragonsoul
drake
dralnoth
dranzor
draregh
dray
drdre
dresselen
dri[sz]*t
droktahn
drpepper
drseuss
druid
druide
dubbert
dubias
duc
duchess
duchesse
duke
dukenukem
dulcinea
dumbo
dunnary
durotan
dvd
dwarf
dyn
dynead
e.*avila
earth
earthen ring
easter
easterbunny
ebay
ebonus
ecuador
edrenok
eedo
egypt
egypte
einstein
eldenea
elemer
eleus
elfedelanuit
elisarre
elizadushku
elmerfudd
elminster
elrond
eltonjohn
elune
elvis
elvispresley
elwoodblues
elyse
email
emberlynn
eminem
emire
empereur
emperor
encarr
endrel
england
ennemipublic
enoyls
enron
enseigne
ensign
eolande
eonar
eowyn
epifanio
epson
ericbischoff
erreur
error
esclave
espagne
esquire
esylvia
ethiopia
eunji
evanescence
everquest
evincar
evoker
evolan
exxon
eypion
eyve
f.*kruger
f.*pearce
faelex
fai
fandral
fanta
fantasia
fantassin
faora
faramir
farrakhan
fascism
fascisme
fatboyslim
feathermoon
fedex
feiredith
felgrynn
felnaro
fenrae
feralas
ferenevel
ferson
fiani
fidelcastro
fieryice
fiftycent
fighter
fiji
finabr
finland
finlande
firestone
fischer
fizzlebits
fl[e]au
flightshadow
florida
floride
flugent
focus
foo
foofighters
fordring
foreigner
forestier
forgefer
forgeron
forrestgump
forteramure
fossoyeuse
foudreguerre
foudrepique
foxybrown
fr[e]re
fraizer
fran[c]ais
france
frankenstein
franksinatra
freddurst
french
frodo
frodon
frogger
frostwolf
fruitopia
fryds
fyi
g.*bush
g[e]n[e]ral
g[e]n[e]ve
g[uw]enhwy[fv]ar
galadriel
gamada
gambit
gameboy
gamecube
gamemaster
gamous
gandalf
gandraor
gard
garde
gardien
gargamel
gariema
garona
gatorade
general
geneva
georgebush
georgia
georgie
german
germany
gettysburg
ghamos
ghandi
gheist
ghey
ghostryder
ghran
gimli
glarvax
glore
gm
gnome
gnomeregan
goaden
gobelin
goblin
god
godzilla
golganneth
gollum
gomorrah
gomorrhe
goofy
google
gorido
gr[e]ce
graccus
gradient
grakthro
grandadmiral
grandamiral
gratefuldead
grayhem
greece
greengoblin
greenland
greenlantern
gremlin
greog
greyhem
greymane
grimtotem
griset[e]te
gro[e]nland
grom
grunt
guam
guard
guardian
guardsman
guatemala
gucci
guerrero
guerrier
guide
guiness
guldan
gungadin
gungdil
gunsnroses
gustaven
gypte
h.*potter
h[e]raut
h[e]ritier
h[e]ros
h[o]te
hacilus
hagendazs
haha
hahmoor
haiti
hak[sz]or
hakil
halleberry
haltron
hamas
handofjunco
hansgruber
hansolo
hanszimmer
hanthor
harleyquinn
harrypotter
hasbro
hati
havok
hawa
hawaii
hax
haxor
healer
heineken
heinzketchup
heir
helenhunt
hell
hellboy
hellokitty
hellrot
hellscream
herald
hero
hershey
herzog
herzug
hibus
hilaryduff
hindou
hindu
hitachi
hitler
hobgoblin
hogwarts
hollywood
holyghost
holyspirit
homersimpson
honda
honduras
hongkong
hongrie
honolulu
hoover
horslaloi
horus
host
hotmail
houdini
howardstern
html
http
hufflepuff
huggybear
hughgrant
hulk
humain
human
hungary
hunter
hurlevent
hurlorage
hurzog
hussein
hyberia
hyjal
hyundai
ibartus
ibizsha
ibm
icecrown
iceland
iceman
ichibodcrane
idaho
iggypop
ikarum
ikea
ikili
ikvash
illidan
illinois
illuminas
illusionist
illusioniste
ilyia
imhotep
imiri
imp
imp[e]ratrice
inconnue?
inde
india
indiana
indoflaven
indon[e]sie
indonesia
infirmi[e]re?
ingonia
inquisiteur
inquisitor
inspectorgadget
intel
internet
inventeur
inventor
invocateur
invoker
iowa
iran
iraq
ireland
irlande
ironforge
ironmaiden
ironman
irontusk
islam
islamabad
islande
isra[e]l
israel
ista[mn]boul
istanbul
italie
italy
izthed
j.*cash
j.*chow
j.*depp
j.*goad
j.*guthrie
j[e]hovah
j[e]rusalem
j[iy]had
jabbathehutt
jabilo
jackbauer
jackdaniels
jackiechan
jackripper
jade
jaimin
jali
jama[i]que
jamaica
jamesbond
jamiroquai
jangofett
janisarie
japan
japon
jarden
jarjar
jarule
jayz
jehovah
jeiko
jemoro
jenn
jerrylawler
jerusalem
jessica
jesus
jethrotull
jetli
jew
jfk
jig.*puff
jonis
joo
jordan
jordanie
jorem
jorrin
joueur
joueuse
ju+das
judgedredd
judgejudy
juggernaut
juif
junco
junix
jurassicpark
jyhad
k.*bryant
k.*cobain
k.*kline
k.*marx
k[e]nya
kaboul
kabul
kaelthas
kaenon
kahlei
kaken
kalgan
kaljynn
kalljyn
kalynna
kamishu
kandoga
kansas
kanyewest
kardaor
karisgard
karliss
katricia
kawasaki
kazakhstan
keebler
kegel
keke
kelecgos
kellog
kelrt
kelstonebull
kelthuzad
kennedy
kentucky
kenya
keple
kepler
kern
kerry
kevral
kewl
keynalla
kezreh
khadgar
khan
kharst
khazgoroth
khazmodan
khrogul
khryden
kidrock
kiljaeden
kilrogg
kimiru
kin
kindan
king
kinleu
kioly
kirintor
kirk
kishori
kitsunie
kmart
knight
knoxville
kodak
kokua
kolim
kool
koran
korea
koredale
korialstrasz
korias
korl
korn
kowa[i]t
kozzar
kracker
krasus
krebz
kredou
krimorus
krishna
kurtangle
kuwait
kye
kyiv
kylie
kyrgyzstan
kyros
l.*croft
l.*lohan
l.*luth[eo]r
l[e]gion
l[e]gionnaire
lady
ladyliberty
lamborghini
lameardente
lanalan[eg]
lando
lanick
laos
lapaz
lapindep[a]ques
larete
larette
larrybird
lasvegas
lathoren
latvia
lauracroft
lazarwulf
leader
lebanon
ledzeppelin
leech
leedak
leet
legion
legionnare
lego
legolas
lekgin
lenci
lepape
lepsa
lequron
lestat
leth
lettonie
leukin
levain
lexcil
lib[e]ria
liban
liberia
libya
libye
lichking
lieutenant
lightbringer
ligwill
lilioso
lilkim
limey
limpbizkit
lincoln
linderstolk
linkinpark
linksys
lisbon
lisbonne
litchking
lithuania
lithuanie
llane
llcoolj
lmao
lmfao
loislane
lokanar
lol
london
londres
loneranger
lord
lordaeron
loremaster
loren
lothar
louisiana
louisiane
louisville
loupdegivre
lucasarts
lucienne
lucif[e]r
lucifer
luciuss
lunedargent
lunnara
lusius
lutrimal
luxembourg
lyanaa
m.*bricker
m.*foley
m.*hein
m.*jane
m.*mouse
m.*tyson
m[a]cheurdos
m[e]phisto
m[e]re
m[ou]ham?.d
ma[i]tre
ma[i]tredejeu
ma[i]tredestraditions
ma[i]tresse
mac[e]donie
macedonia
macgyver
madagascar
madonna
madrid
maemaleth
mage
magica
magicjohnson
magiscoldeye
magneto
magtheridon
mahoma
maidmarian
maiev
maindargent
mainnoire
majica
majical
major
malaysia
malaysie
malcil
malco?mx
malcomx
male
maleki
maleterres?
malfurion
malganis
malglas
malkidorn
malorne
malpheon
malthar
malygos
manadoran
mandorath
manju
mannoroth
mar[e]chal
marchande?
mardam
marin
marine
marlboro
maroc
mars
marshal
marteaududestin
marteauxhardis
maryland
marypoppins
master
mastermind
matalonu
maxfactor
mazda
mcdonalds
mcnuggets
mcquade
mdecin
medic
medivh
medwin
megade?th
megaman
megatron
meika
melbourne
melchor
mendarrin
mephist
mercenaire
mercenary
merlin
messiah
messie
metallica
methodman
metroid
metzen
mexicain
mexican
mexico
michelob
michigan
microsoft
mightymouse
miitan
mikezan
mikezin
mikezun
mikkel
minnesota
minsk
minstrith
mirasorvino
mirrith
mississippi
missouri
misspiggy
mister
mistress
mitsubishi
mo[i]se
mobile
mobydick
monaco
mongolia
mongolie
monlya
montana
montenegro
monture
montypython
monvil
moondragon
moonrunner
moozilla
morhaime
morocco
mortrin
mortvivant
moscou
moscow
moses
mosryn
motdepasse
motega
mother
motleycr
motorola
mottfen
mount
mourdok
mouseover
mozambique
mozilla
mr
mufasa
murginor
murmevent
murnethel
muslim
mussolini
musulman
mychel
myla
myrria
myrthus
n[e]cromancien
n[e]croprince
n[e]o
nabisco
nachovidal
nachtfalke
nain
nalost
name
nanjing
napol[e]on
napoleon
narnia
nascar
nashville
nassimar
natedogg
naxarus
nazareth
nazjatar
nebu
necromancer
neekeri
nefarian
neltharion
nema
nemo
nennji
neo
neorah
nepal
neptulon
nerzhul
nessanna
netherlands
neverland
newb
newcastle
newdelhi
newjersey
newmexico
neworleans
newyork
newzealand
nextel
niagara
nicaragua
nichilum
*****
*****ia
nightcrawler
nightelf
nightsiren
nightstalker
nilvaden
nimue
nintendo
nirios
nirvana
nissan
nitesh
nixon
nochthitus
nofx
nokia
nom
none
noob?
noobsaibot
nordrassil
norfendre
norgannon
normanbates
northkorea
northrend
norvge
norway
notoriousbig
nouvellez[e]lande
nova
nozdormu
npc
nsync
nurse
nuugharm
nvidia
o.*bloom
obiwan
odee
odeee
odisse
officer
officier
ogath
ogre
ohio
oklahoma
ombrelune
omg
ominias
oodee
oomiclomp
oprah
optimus
optimusprime
optiren
oraya
orc
orcish
orcka
ordinn
oregon
orgrim
orgrimmar
orneval
orque
orycea
osama
othello
otramisk
ouganda
outkast
outlaw
ouzbekistan
overmind
own.
ownz
p.*bunyan
p.*hogan
p.*parker
p.*sams
p[a]ques
p[e]rou
pachnein
pacific
pacifique
pacman
pagnus
pakistan
paladin
palestine
panama
pantera
pape
papebeno[i]t
papejeanpaul
paraguay
pardo
parqa
party
partypet
password
pat.*bunny
pathfinder
pax
pays-bas
paysan
pdiddy
pearce
pearljam
peasant
pennelune
pennsylvania
pennsylvanie
pennywise
pentium
pepsi
perenolde
perth
peru
peshawar
pet
peterpan
petras
pettarget
phart
phe[ae]r
philadelphia
philadelphie
philippines
phinneus
phish
phodax
phomiae
photox
phreak
piglet
pikachu
pikeman
*****bury
pilot
pilote
pinkfloyd
pinkpanther
pinsargent[e]s
pippin
piquier
pixar
pizzahut
plaguelands
player
playstation
pnj
pochacco
poisonivy
pokemon
poland
pologne
pope
popebenedict
popejohnpaul
popeye
porkypig
portauprince
porteurdelumi[e]re
portugal
potomac
poudlard
pourfendeur
powerpoint
pr[e]tre
pr[e]tresse
pract
praenom
prague
praqu
president
prestor
priest
priestess
primus
prince
princess
princesse
private
professorx
projesk
projeska
projesko
proudmoore
psycho
publicenemy
puertorico
puffdaddy
pumpkinking
punisher
purgator.
purgatory
pussinboots
pyaray
qiradon
quayrue
queen
quelthalas
quemaar
quemar
quemarr
quicksilver
quigonjinn
quizzon
qulen
r.*balboa
r.*gunst
r.*hood
r.*james
r.*reagan
r.*runner
r[e]publicain
r[o]deur
rachana
raclin
radeon
radiohead
ragnarok
ragnaros
raid
raidpet
rainman
rajio
rakdar
ralgaris
rambo
ramones
ranger
ransiel
rasio
rastor
ratzinger
ravencrest
ravenholdt
razi
razio
raznic
recaa
recrue
redcel
redcell
reddcell
redman
redskull
reiishi
reine
renaki
republican
rey
reylin
reymysterio
rhiovanna
rhodeisland
rhonin
rhoswen
ricflair
riknorak
ringostar
riodejaneiro
riogrande
rivka
rkelly
ro[kx]+ors
robocop
robzombie
rochenoire
rochenoires
rockybalboa
rodneyking
rofl
roflm?ao
rogerrabbit
rogue
roi
roiliche
rollsroyce
romania
romassen
rome
romme
roper
rothman
roths
roumanie
rubeushagrid
ruffian
ruffryder
rumsey
rundmc
runeforza
runetotem
rupaul
russia
russie
rwanda
rydalen
ryone
rythor
ryu
ryyst
s.*austin
s.*claus
s.*king
s[e]oul
sabotdesang
sabretooth
saddam
sailor
sainterre
salvatore
samara
samoa
sams
samsung
samueladams
samuelmorse
samuro
sandiego
sanjose
santa
santana
sarajevo
sargeras
saroumane?
sarto
saruman
satan
saudiarabia
sc.*doo
scalde
scalprouge
scarface
scarlet crusade
schtroumpf
schwartz
scissorhands
scooby
scotland
scourge
scout
seabiscuit
seattle
sebulba
seefat
sega
seigneur
seigneurdeguerre
semajo
senemut
senjin
senrus
sentinel
sentinelle
seoul
sephemon
sephiroth
seratris
serbia
serbie
sergeant
sergent
serhkel
server
serveur
seto
sgtslaughter
shadowdragon
shadowfaerie
shadowmoon
shaiyenn
shakespe[ae]r
shaman
shane
shangha[i]
shanghai
shangrila
shaofle
shaogwi
shaoji
shaomogwi
shapeek
shapshifter
shawshank
sheik
shenrai
sherlock
shiara
shieldbearer
shinto
shipwreck
shiva
shoia
shrek
sicily
sidhren
sidhrien
silver hand
silvermoon
silverpine
silversurfer
simba
simpson
sinbad
singapore
singapoure?
sir
siriphe
siriusblack
sirmixalot
sisqo
skald
skittles
skywalker
slave
slayer
slipknot
slov[e]nie
slovakia
slovaquie
slovenia
smirnoff
smokeybear
smurf
snapple
sneezy
snoopdogg
snoopy
snowhawk
snowwhite
sodom
soigneur
solanas
solarin
soldat
soldier
solidsnake
somalia
somalie
sombrefer
sony
soothsayer
soracian
sorci[e]re?
sorthis
soudan
soundgarden
southkorea
spain
sparda
sparrowstorm
spawn
spiderman
spock
spongebob
squire
squirtle
srilanka
staghelm
stalin
staline
stalker
starbuck
starbucks
starfox
starlancer
starscream
starwars
stawl
steveo
stfu
stnick
stockholm
stoopid
storm
stormpike
stormrage
stormreaver
stormwind
stpaul
stpetersbourg
stpetersburg
strangelove
strider
stryzux
stuartlittle
su[e]de
sublime
subzero
sudafed
sudan
sugarray
suh
suijini
suisse
summoner
supermario
support
suriname
suzuki
swaziland
sweden
switzerland
swordsman
sycronis
syeron
syfur
sylvanas
synd
syria
syrie
system
t.*cruise
t.*hanks
t.*hawk
ta[i]wan
tacobell
tagarsh
taikeo
tailleur
tailor
taipei
taiwan
tanaris
tannue
tanos
tanzania
tanzanie
taoki
tarareid
tarci
taredan
target
targettarget
targoz
tarides
tarzan
tauren
tayten
tchernobyl
tech
tedbundy
tehran
tektherion
telaviv
teldrassil
telicesen
tellari
telvash
templar
templier
tennessee
terazil
terenas
tergor
terre
terrorblade
terryschiavo
tetragamaton
texas
tha[i]lande
thailand
thanatos
the
thehulk
theoden
thepope
therazane
therock
thesius
thief
thirdreich
tholac
thrall
threndwral
thunderbird
thunderlord
thundgot
ticall
tichondrius
tigerwoods
tigger
tigole
tillithan
tinkerbell
tinkerer
tisa
tokyo
toledo
tommylee
tonst
tonyblair
toothfairy
toronto
totemrunique
totemsinistre
toucansam
toyota
trader
tradesman
trainee
tramp
trapper
trappeur
traquenuit
traqueur
triael
trinidad
trinity
tripleh
tripoli
triss
troduth
troisi[e]mereich
troll
trollbane
trollemort
trolvar
tron
tsanik
tucson
tulzzark
tunisia
tunisie
turalyon
turkey
turkm[e]nistan
turkmenistan
turquie
twain
tweety
tweili
tyciry
tylenol
tyrande
tyren
tyrigosa
uber
uganda
ukraine
uldaman
ulis
ulmarr
ulruhk
unclefester
undead
undermine
unknown
unzi
unzii
ups
ursin
ursol
uruguay
utah
uther
uzbekistan
v[e]n[e]zu[e]la
vaenon
vaishan
valakith
valcar
valdario
valdok
valkryst
vancouver
vanhalen
vanillaice
varimathras
vashix
vatican
vavenka
vaylan
vaylin
vegas
vegeta
vendeu[rs]e?
venezuela
vengaboys
venice
venise
venleia
venus
veran
vermont
verok
versace
vertigo
vertos
vertus
veryn
veskim
vesos
veteran
veylin
vga
vhs
victoriasecret
vienna
vienne
vietnam
vincentvega
vindii
virginia
vishnou
vishnu
visual
vivendi
volax
voleur
volin
voljin
volkswagen
volvo
vryce
vtran
vug
vugk
vular
vyradin
w.*smith
wales
walmart
wanderer
wangchung
warchief
warcraft
warden
wario
warlock
warlord
warmachine
warrior
warsong
washington
weapon
weastlin
webtv
weezer
whisperwind
whittle
wil[ey]*coyote
wildhammer
wileecoyote
wileyk[ai]t
willywonka
wilthern
wilthurn
winamp
windows
windrunner
winnie.*pooh
winterspring
wisconsin
witch
wizard
wizlow
wolverine
wonderwoman
woodstock
woot
wootage
wow
wtf
wutang
wutangclan
wyattearp
wynam
wyoming
wyrn
xanan
xanann
xannan
xap
xavius
xbox
xendros
xerox
xman
xontasis
xorxa
xpac
xylon
xzibit
yahoo
yank
yaoi
ye
yellowcard
yemen
yhwh
ylitz
yoda
yohance
yonkers
yoplait
yoshi
yougoslavie
ysera
yuan
yugoslavia
yukon
yunaleska
za[i]re
zabniu
zaglia
zaire
zaldius
zalusk
zambia
zambie
zapatero
zarqawi
zazzu
zechthal
zedlar
zekeron
zelda
zeugmarak
zexes
zexxus
zien
ziffloc
zimbabwe
ziven
zoidberg
zolax
zoloft
zoru
zothrok
zugahl
zugdauruk
zujuama
zuljin
zurich
zztop
```

----------


## ichi

managed to grab these but I dont exactly know what I want to do with them, they are on the largest realms 

Probably gonna get force renamed soon doe - Album on Imgur

----------


## fyrin3

4096, thanks an INSANE POST thanks.

----------


## Skanablu

Also works on pets.

----------


## ZOMGMAO

Thank 4096 you're the best!
https://i.imgur.com/Gp0L8iN.jpg
Too bad i've run out of good names too fast.

----------


## temp123

dat list omg

----------


## Nasserx

How I do this?

----------


## asvo007

Still working on EU, this is awesome  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## EcHoEs

Ahahah oh my god, snatched Abomination for my dwarf warrior. LOL

----------


## Alienshroom

Released Character names. - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## solshine2510

I made 4 more accounts to snatch names on my server. We'll see how it goes.

----------


## Loki Cola

Looks to be fixed with the client patch that just went out.

----------


## temp123

Ninja patched in my best guess few min ago in eu

----------


## XFal1con

but i still can play with my new chars

----------


## solshine2510

Does not seem to be entirely fixed in EU, at least when checking by the list linked two pages earlier - I just made several characters from that list, including country and celebrity names.

Edit. Apparently I rushed with this comment before logging off Wow. If you are logged in and still want to get some names on your current server: do it now, before restarting Wow or you will not get back in ("server incompatible").

----------


## hotsuma

Now that this is fixed , has anyone with a class name been made to change their name by being reported?

----------


## IGG

Haha, I guess that dll list of names was too much for blizz  :Smile:

----------


## nevbobro

I got the name allah, asked in trade where the nearest mosque was in stormwind, must have took like 3 seconds for me to get banned

----------


## Smitten

Was fun while it lasted  :Smile:

----------


## moonk1n

Thanks for the post 4096, +rep! Also, for the people who managed to get some nice names, your best bet is to play those characters as they are, because I just deleted one to re-make it a different class and appearence and it's no longer available. It wasn't available before, it was today, and not it's not anymore again. And no, it wasn't an offensive or a NPC name.

----------


## Smitten

> Thanks for the post 4096, +rep! Also, for the people who managed to get some nice names, your best bet is to play those characters as they are, because I just deleted one to re-make it a different class and appearence and it's no longer available. It wasn't available before, it was today, and not it's not anymore again. And no, it wasn't an offensive or a NPC name.


That's what I've personally been doing.

I took some decent names that weren't rude, offensive or lore/NPC characters. Talked away in trade chat, levelled, joined a guild, did raids. No issues. 

Also looked at the armoury for EU and US and saw how many people took some names.

I'm proud of you guys. :Cool: 

Of course renames may still come in the future, though. Only time will tell. If not, hope everyone enjoys their grandfathered names.

----------


## Confucius

It looks like a few other people managed to change their name to Confucius too before the hotfix  :Smile: . I was able to name change my main to it and have kept it so far, hopefully it sticks. Thanks for the great contribution 4096, I would +Rep but I have to spread it some first.

----------


## Mirrors

Been waiting for something like this ever since the start of Cata. Blizzard wouldn't let me have a particular name because it started with the letters "Gm". But now I finally have the name on a fresh worgen and I couldn't be happier. Hope Blizzard lets it stick!

----------


## Doomevony

I was finally able to name my pet devilsaur Godzilla and not have to use special characters. This was a few days ago though.

----------


## Confucius

Aw man I didn't even think to rename my hunter's pets Doom! Lucky  :Smile:

----------


## XFal1con

Ok, big thanks to you 4098,

----------


## Van9690

I managed to grab Goblin and Orc (ofc both a goblin and an orc) on two very highly populated (H) realms, thanks very much for this heads up, it saved me wasting time posting a ticket for name releases..and even then wouldnt of got races  :Smile:

----------


## Dielord

Renamed my 100 level Monk as Warrior. Already got some lulz from " X ress Warrior, he is Monk" lines from RL. Thanks for this man.

----------


## Manuris

@nevbobro account ban or just character ban?

----------


## taurenguard

Damn it I had yoshi on kazzak and deleted it because I wanted to rename my main and now the name is gone  :Frown:

----------


## Incontrol

I got the name Gm, and used "of the Alliance" title, made a guild named "Blizzard Entertainment". Took about 2 hours or so before I got disconnected and when I logged back on I had to rename the character.

----------


## Nasserx

@nevbobro Racist mother****er kis omk

----------


## Phazetwo1

I still have my characters with NPC names, a GM said that as long as they weren't inappropriate I could keep them

----------


## Mirrors

> I still have my characters with NPC names, a GM said that as long as they weren't inappropriate I could keep them


You actually contacted a GM about it? Kinda risky don't you think?

----------


## snukz

> You actually contacted a GM about it? Kinda risky don't you think?


This wasn't some super secret exploit and was something many would stumble upon randomly. Direct and honest is the best way to approach sometimes, especially with Blizzard.

----------


## Smitten

> This wasn't some super secret exploit and was something many would stumble upon randomly. Direct and honest is the best way to approach sometimes, especially with Blizzard.


Basically this.

The only people I've seen and heard being banned (like 3-24 hour ban depending) or renamed are offensive names - swearing, sexual references, religious names and Blizzard related names. 

Lore names, class names, names that shouldn't even be banned but are (wizard, aria, etc) I've seen nothing happen to them at all. I've even talked to a GM on one of those characters.

----------


## Holynorth

I was worried that the optional name change would become mandatory when I did a faction change, but I was able to keep my character name. Same with appearance change.

----------


## Ddux

> I was worried that the optional name change would become mandatory when I did a faction change, but I was able to keep my character name. Same with appearance change.


This is interesting.

I assume names are locked on your account for 90 days when a character reaches a certain level (I read that somewhere).

Would it be possible to name change a character and use the name on your main, granted the character name is saved to your account?

E:

Did some research. 
Character name change: Switch Names? - Forums - World of Warcraft

A name is saved to your battle.net account (free to use for any characters you make on that realm) if you DELETE the character.
A name change will make the name unavailable for 90 days to everyone, including yourself, so best way is to level the character with the name you want to level 30, delete it and pay for a name change on your main to get the desired name.

This is just a theory. Haven't tried it yet.

----------


## Phazetwo1

> This is interesting.
> 
> I assume names are locked on your account for 90 days when a character reaches a certain level (I read that somewhere).
> 
> Would it be possible to name change a character and use the name on your main, granted the character name is saved to your account?
> 
> E:
> 
> Did some research. 
> ...


Actually I tried to have a GM switch the names of my 2 characters. When he tried to rename my 100 to Elune and my 80 to Aphrodite it would not let him name the character Elune. The names are now readded to the blocked list, so if you have to change the character's name you will lose the cool name. This is actually why I asked a GM about the whole name situation, after that name got jacked up I asked if I was able to keep the other names and the answer was pretty much "Well you have the names already and they are all appropriate so you can keep them until youname change a character or transfer them to a server where the name is already taken"

----------


## cyberelitesg

deleted ...

----------


## TwinkEu70

All deleted  :Frown:

----------


## deltr

CONFIRMED that protected names registered during the exploit time can be manually applied to your other characters by a GM. I had a name on reserve on a server and I faction changed a guy over to give him it and was met with the usual 'This name is unavailable" message. I gave the character a temporary name and opened a ticket:



It was so painful to delete the character with the reserved name because I thought it was gone forever. SOO glad everything worked out!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## moonk1n

> CONFIRMED that protected names registered during the exploit time can be manually applied to your other characters by a GM. I had a name on reserve on a server and I faction changed a guy over to give him it and was met with the usual 'This name is unavailable" message. I gave the character a temporary name and opened a ticket


I had a name stored on a level 1 as well, nothing offensive or anything and I thought I would be able to delete that character and remake it, and the name was unavailable again. Asked about 3 GMs about it, they were not able to name it, even tried force renaming, still wouldnt allow them because of the blacklist/name protection, so don't risk it. If you have it on a level 1, keep it like that and maybe level it up some day.

----------


## Wen

> I had a name stored on a level 1 as well, nothing offensive or anything and I thought I would be able to delete that character and remake it, and the name was unavailable again. Asked about 3 GMs about it, they were not able to name it, even tried force renaming, still wouldnt allow them because of the blacklist/name protection, so don't risk it. If you have it on a level 1, keep it like that and maybe level it up some day.


Same thing happened with me. GM said he does not have the power to over write the blocked name list. Tried it with two GMs.

----------


## Annaisha

I guess I missed out on this. Would have loved to make some eat title/name combinations.  :Smile:

----------


## deltr

> I had a name stored on a level 1 as well, nothing offensive or anything and I thought I would be able to delete that character and remake it, and the name was unavailable again. Asked about 3 GMs about it, they were not able to name it, even tried force renaming, still wouldnt allow them because of the blacklist/name protection, so don't risk it. If you have it on a level 1, keep it like that and maybe level it up some day.





> Same thing happened with me. GM said he does not have the power to over write the blocked name list. Tried it with two GMs.


So strange it didn't work out for you guys - it was pretty easy for me

----------


## bboystyle82

i used the name "google" for my boosted character. Still has the same name

----------


## Dustpann

> i used the name "google" for my boosted character. Still has the same name


Good thing you mentioned that, as I was worried that if I were to Boost one of the characters with a blocked name, that it might be flagged for a rename. Seems I've no need to worry.

Onto something else: I wonder if it is possible to sell the lvl 1's with blocked names? I have 2 accounts full and likely wont play any of them, or maybe only a couple. So selling them would be ideal, I just don't know how it'd work.

----------


## illustrious

> Good thing you mentioned that, as I was worried that if I were to Boost one of the characters with a blocked name, that it might be flagged for a rename. Seems I've no need to worry.
> 
> Onto something else: I wonder if it is possible to sell the lvl 1's with blocked names? I have 2 accounts full and likely wont play any of them, or maybe only a couple. So selling them would be ideal, I just don't know how it'd work.


i had a friend that managed to get a name i wanted and he kindly agreed to delete it so i could have it, once he deleted it i couldnt use the name and he couldnt restore his toon either, be warned.

----------


## spydasoquick

I managed to grab the name NPC at the time, in Skada it shows up as an unknown(?) class and weird (npc) color.

----------


## invisibilis

Sorry to Necro an old thread, but I have a solid work around to get access to these names now. Someone posted earlier this method, but left out a key part. So the character you have the name on has to be past level 10 to be able to delete him, while still having the name saved to your account (meaning you can restore him at this point). Then you have delete that character, and transfer for name change (I did the transfer), and open up a gm ticket to petition that it isn't letting you insert the name you already have, and that you added a place holder name in the mean time. While you can't bypass the word filter yourself, the GM has no limit to that, but you have to have the name saved to your account, otherwise it goes back to the twisting nether. Key part of it is to level your char above 10 before deleting him.

Sorry for how old this post is, but I figure some of you might still be out there trying to figure out a way to get that name on a current character like myself.

----------


## tonyd23

Last week I started leveling a lvl 1 alt with a reserved playable race name. Just hit 60, and am contemplating doing a 90 boost (or possibly a lvl 100 if it's announced soon). Any word on what happens if you use it on one of these toons? Just want to make sure it won't force a name change with the boost.

----------


## Shiramune

> Sorry to Necro an old thread, but I have a solid work around to get access to these names now. Someone posted earlier this method, but left out a key part. So the character you have the name on has to be past level 10 to be able to delete him, while still having the name saved to your account (meaning you can restore him at this point). Then you have delete that character, and transfer for name change (I did the transfer), and open up a gm ticket to petition that it isn't letting you insert the name you already have, and that you added a place holder name in the mean time. While you can't bypass the word filter yourself, the GM has no limit to that, but you have to have the name saved to your account, otherwise it goes back to the twisting nether. Key part of it is to level your char above 10 before deleting him.
> 
> Sorry for how old this post is, but I figure some of you might still be out there trying to figure out a way to get that name on a current character like myself.


How do you mean delete the character and then transfer for a name change? Could you add a more detailed guide on how to do this? I'd appreciate it a lot. So you level it to 10, delete it, and then pay for what transfer? You create a new character as a placeholder on the new account?

----------


## funerailles

All the characters I created with a special name (Thrall, Arthas, etc...) have been deleted... WTF  :Frown:

----------


## tonyd23

> All the characters I created with a special name (Thrall, Arthas, etc...) have been deleted... WTF



Strange. What level? I'm starting to think that NPC names are deleted. Checking the armory however, there's a lot of level 100's with race names.

----------


## funerailles

> Strange. What level? I'm starting to think that NPC names are deleted. Checking the armory however, there's a lot of level 100's with race names.


lvl 1 and lvl55 dk's :s

----------


## tonyd23

> lvl 1 and lvl55 dk's :s


Were they all NPC names or were any of them playable race names (Dwarf, Nightelf, Worgen, etc)

----------


## invisibilis

> How do you mean delete the character and then transfer for a name change? Could you add a more detailed guide on how to do this? I'd appreciate it a lot. So you level it to 10, delete it, and then pay for what transfer? You create a new character as a placeholder on the new account?



Sorry I wasn't more specific. Okay, so if the name is stored on a character or class you don't want to play, if you level it past 10, you are able to delete it, but have the ability to recall it, therefore the name is saved to your account for a brief while. I used a paid faction transfer to switch a different character over to my main realm, and I deleted that level 29 character, and named my xferred toon a dummy name, and proceeded to open up a GM ticket to ask them to change the name for me, since I already had it, and it just wasn't letting me use it. You could do the same thing with a paid name change and have it work as well.

What happens is that once you hit the point where you can recall a character, that name is locked to your account for the time being, but the reason why you yourself are not able to type it in is because the word censor is back up. GM's aren't able to bypass the word censor normally on reserved names, but since the name is already saved to your account, they are able to bypass that factor and give you the name change.

----------


## invisibilis

> Last week I started leveling a lvl 1 alt with a reserved playable race name. Just hit 60, and am contemplating doing a 90 boost (or possibly a lvl 100 if it's announced soon). Any word on what happens if you use it on one of these toons? Just want to make sure it won't force a name change with the boost.


You're clear on the boost, it doesn't force a rename.

----------


## Holynorth

Faction changes don't demand a rename, can confirm.

Has anyone tested a server transfer to a server that doesn't have a player with the name?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Just as a heads up on this, some minor NPC names still aren't protected; for example, I have Noxiia who is a Garrison Follower.

----------


## ganjador

I can confirm, realm changing will not flag you for a name change as long as the name is available.

Since level 1 toons who have never logged in don't show up on armory, this is a 100% way to find out if the name is taken:

1. Make a toon on the realm you want to transfer to.
2. Do enough quests to make 30 copper (mail fee).
3. Send a mail to the name you want to check.
3a. If you get "Player Not Found" or similar, you're good to go.
3b. If you get "Player is unfriendly" or similar, the name is taken on the opposite faction.
3c. If the mail sends, the name is taken (obviously).


I did this when transferring my Druid (named Druid) to another realm.

----------


## Remmey

> I can confirm, realm changing will not flag you for a name change as long as the name is available.
> 
> Since level 1 toons who have never logged in don't show up on armory, this is a 100% way to find out if the name is taken:
> 
> 1. Make a toon on the realm you want to transfer to.
> 2. Do enough quests to make 30 copper (mail fee).
> 3. Send a mail to the name you want to check.
> 3a. If you get "Player Not Found" or similar, you're good to go.
> 3b. If you get "Player is unfriendly" or similar, the name is taken on the opposite faction.
> ...


Or just add the name of the character youre checking to friends list on the server youre transfering to.

----------


## Airaclya

> Sorry I wasn't more specific. Okay, so if the name is stored on a character or class you don't want to play, if you level it past 10, you are able to delete it, but have the ability to recall it, therefore the name is saved to your account for a brief while. I used a paid faction transfer to switch a different character over to my main realm, and I deleted that level 29 character, and named my xferred toon a dummy name, and proceeded to open up a GM ticket to ask them to change the name for me, since I already had it, and it just wasn't letting me use it. You could do the same thing with a paid name change and have it work as well.
> 
> What happens is that once you hit the point where you can recall a character, that name is locked to your account for the time being, but the reason why you yourself are not able to type it in is because the word censor is back up. GM's aren't able to bypass the word censor normally on reserved names, but since the name is already saved to your account, they are able to bypass that factor and give you the name change.


Tried doing this. Leveled my Character to 11 and deleted it, GM decided to restore it and force a rename for some reason.
http://puu.sh/mUvZb/da703f4716.jpg
Was the GM lying to me or do they get flagged after Deleting/Transfering/faction change?

----------


## Mirrors

What are the chances of something like this happening again? I reserved only a handful of names before it was hotfixed but it was only after the hotfix where I came up with so many more names I wanted to use!

----------


## hagibert

probably equal to 0. As it never has happened and is one of the main rulez in the game to prevent you from doing something dumb - like creating a black char and giving him the n-word as a name.

----------

